# 12/21/2012 Lake Livingston



## BRP74 (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Blues - Lake Livingston 12/21/2012


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nice Catfish*

:texasflag
Wow! How do you catch such large Catfish? What is your bait you use? Do you use a trotline?

Searacer


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Holy cow!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Really nice big blues!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*wow*

WISH I HAD A FISH TRAP LIKE THIS ONE!!!!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow those are some good size cats good job.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch, congrats!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

It looks like you have the blues. Real nice catch.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Catfish Caught, in a boxtrap?*

Hi :fish:

I see all these catfish in metal box cage, are you using this to catch all these fish with? Can you provide some information about the use os this metal box cage please.

Searacer



BRP74 said:


> Big Blues - Lake Livingston 12/21/2012


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I doubt he caught them like that. That would be illegal. My guess is that he used that as a makeshift livewell. 

Nice catfish bud.


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

*Nice hogs*

Nice hogs


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

If that's his live well then, it must be really heavy to pick up with all those fish.

searacer


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

It's called a livebox and trotliners, throwliners and juggers have used them for years to keep fish alive and fresh till they're through fishing and ready to clean. How old are you?


----------



## duck_slayer89 (Oct 27, 2008)

jdot7749 said:


> It's called a livebox and trotliners, throwliners and juggers have used them for years to keep fish alive and fresh till they're through fishing and ready to clean. How old are you?


Haha you said almost exactly what I was about to. I'm only 24 and I knew what it was but I'm also not a yuppy


----------

